# 706z Project



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Just wanted to share a little project I've been working on as a birthday gift for my wife.
I bought this 706z off NKlamerus with the intent to rebuild/refinish it after seeing PompanoJoe's Blue Angel custom 706z a few months back. 
There was a slight learning curve to it, but the 706 is such a straight forward reel it wasn't too steep. I decided to go with Cerakote on the finish hoping for some good durability out of it and I had a local guy (Scott Corley) do it for me in colors that will hopefully work out to make it passable as a birthday gift for my wife (so don't spoil the surprise arty. 
Thanks to Nathan for the reel and Joe for the advice on refinishing it! 
Enjoy the pics.


----------



## ThumperJack (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks great, a good "point getter".


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Dang she cleans up good! Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> Dang she cleans up good! Can't wait to see it in action!


The pomps are coming! Give me a shout if your down towards Navarre.


----------

